# شرح متكامل pmp



## حسام الحو (10 يناير 2013)

الاخوة الافاضل 
نبدا اليوم بشرح كامل ومفصل لدورة PMP والراغبين للحصول على هذه الشهادة .
هذا الشرح خاص بي اذاكر منه واشرح محاضرات PMP من خلاله أهديه لكم جميعا .
الحقيقة أعتقد من وجهة نظرى انني بفضل من الله قمت بمجهود كبير جدا في تجميع مادة هذا الشرح حيث انني قرأت العديد من الكتب بجانب كتاب PMP وجمعت ماتميز في كل منها باسلوب ارجو أن يكون شيق ، ولا أدعي عبقرية لكن كل ما عملته التجميع من مراجع مختلفة وتنسيقها وابراز الامور الهامة وتوضيح المبهم وعرضها في اسلوب أرجو ان يكون مميز .
اذا تابعت الملفات وتصفحتها فان شاء الله لن تحتاج الى الى المذاكرة من اى مصادر اخرى لكن فقط استمتع بدراسة الشرح وذاكر وحل امتحانات وان شاء الله بالتوفيق .
اذا كتب الله لهذه المشاركة النجاح فانني اولا ارجو الله أن يجعلها في ميزان حسناتنا جميعا 
ثانيا أهديها الى كل مصري ضحى بنفسه فى ثورة 25 يناير ومات من أجل أن نعيش نحن بكرامة وعزة وحياه طيبة ولكن للاسف نسيناهم الان وانشغلت كل مجموعة بمصالحها وتصدر المشهد الان مجموعات غريبة يدعى كل منهم انه العبقري والثورجي الوحيد وصاحب الفكر والادارة وتبحث عن الشباب الذين وقفوا امام الظلم وضحوا فلا تجد .
ثالثا رسالة الى كل مهندس شاب في بداية حياته العملية : اتق الله أولا ثم اقرأ وتعلم وتابع كل ماهوجديد ووابدع وتميز وشارك واعمل - لاتعتمد فقط على ما ستراه في حياتك وعملك من اساليب ادارة عقيمة وفكر متخلف وادارة لا تعلم شيئا عن الادارة حتى اذا جاءت لك فرصة ان تكون مسئول أو مدير أو وزير او رئيس ان تطبق ما تعلمته من ادارة وقيادة ومهارات وتواصل فعال وابداع واساليب حديثة لكن اجتهد اولا وتعلم جيدا قبل ان تتصدر للادارة فتكون سببا في زيادة كمية التخلف وعشوائية الادارة الموجودة حاليا.
اسف للاطالة دعونا نبدا بأول ملف .
ارجو أن تستمتعوا بالشرح .
HUSSAM PMP.ppsx download - 2shared


----------



## السلفي355 (10 يناير 2013)

مشكوووووووووووووور اخي


----------



## tamimi1234 (10 يناير 2013)

شكرا لك على المحتوى الرائع


----------



## حسام الحو (10 يناير 2013)

خالص الشكر والتقدير لمن بدأ بمشاهدةالمشاركة ولمن تكرموا بالرد .
لمن سيبدأ في المتابعة معنا أو سيبدأ بالمذاكرة ابدأ وان شاء الله بالتوفيق ، وضع برنامج لك لدخول الامتحان وذلك قبل يوليو 2013 لان بعد ذلك سيبدأ العمل بالاصدار الخامس وهذه المدة كافية جدا للمذاكرة والنجاح ان شاء الله .
الملف السابق كان يتضمن مقدمة ومفاهيم اساسية لادارة المشروعات مهم جدا مذاكرته وفهمه جيدا لانه الاساس الذى ستبنى عليه الفصول الاخرى .
اريد من يتابع معنا وسيذاكر أن يطبع الصفحة رقم 43 وهى
table 3-1 Project Mnagement Process groups and Knoledge Areas Mapping
هذا الجدول اطبعه وتضعه أمامك مع كل مذاكرة ، لو تقدر تعمل منه نسخة ضعها معك بالسيارة أو في حقيبتك بحيث يكون معك في كل مكان كلما وجدت فرصة تصفحه وذاكره لانه هو خريطة متكاملة لمحتوى PMP
'طريقة مذاكرتنا من خلال هذا الجدول ستكون رأسية أى نبدأ من مجموعة العمليات الخاصة بمرحلة البدء Intiating Process Group وننزل الى تحت فسنذاكر العمليات :
Develop Project Charter
ثم
Indentify stakeholders
وهكذا
لماذا يفضل ذلك لان هذا قريب من الواقع والتنفيذ عمليا فيسهل المذاكرة وتذكر تسلسل العمليات .
وحضرتك بتذاكر كما قلنا عن طريق هذا الجدول وقلنا سنذاكر كل عملية بترتيبها لاننسى ان نلقى تظرة أفقية على 
Knowledge Areas
يعنى نحن سنتعرف على عمليةDevelop Project Charter وعرفنا أنها تقع ضمن عمليات مرحلة البدء ، طيب نلقي نظرة أفقية فسنعلم
أن هذه العملية تقع في منطقة تكامل عمليات المشروع Project Integration Management
وهكذا نربط بين مجموعة عمليات ادارة المشروعات Project Mnagement Process groups ومناطق المعرفة لادارة المشروعات Knowledge Areas
الملف المرفق يتضمن شرح مجموعة العمليات الخاصة بمرحلة البدء Intiating Process Group 
أرجو أن لمن يفكر أن يبدأ وخايف من pmp والفزع الدائم المثار حول الامتحان أن يتوكل على الله ويكون ذو همة عالية ويبدأ ويستمتع أولا بهذا العلم المفيد ونذاكر وان شاء الله بالتوفيق .
hussam Initiating Process Group.ppsx download - 2shared


----------



## حسام الحو (10 يناير 2013)

بعد مرحلة البدء تبدا مرحلة التخطيط planning process group
مرفق ملف شرح يشمل :
collect requiements 
define scope 
create wbs
ضمن project scope management area 
define activities
sequence activities
estimate activity resources
estimate activity durations
develop schedule
ضمنproject time management area 
estimate costs
determine budget
ضمن project cost management area 
اطلب من المتابعين للموضوع والذين بدأو المذاكرة معنا أن تطبع من كتاب pmp العمليات المتعلقة بكل knowledge area والتى بها كل عملية ومدخلاتها وأدواتها ومخرجاتهاoverview
مثلا صفحة رقم 73 
figure 4-1 
project integration management overview 
وتضمها الى الجدول الاول الذي قمنا بطباعته سابقا وبذلك تستطيع التجول سريعا بين العمليات ومدخلاتها وادواتها ومخرجاتها وعلاقتها بالعمليات الاخرى .
هذه الورقات مع الجدول ستفيدك سريعا في المذاكرة والمراجعة وتستطيع حملها معك في كل مكان .
مع خالص الشكر للجميع 
hussam Planning Process Group.ppsx download - 2shared


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (11 يناير 2013)

*مجهود رائع والله بشمهندس حسام .. ربنا يوفقك وجزاك اله كل خير ..
*


----------



## حسام الحو (11 يناير 2013)

خالص الشكر والتقدير للجميع .
مازلنافي مرحلة التخطيط planning process group
نسيت ان أذكر أن بالمشاركة السابقةعملية :
Plan Quality
ضمن Project Quality Management

بهذه المشاركة نستكمل العمليات الاتية :
Develop Human Resource Plan 
ضمن Project Human Resource Management 
Plan communications
ضمن Project communications Management 
hussam Planning Process Group 2.pptx download - 2shared


----------



## عصام رزق محمد (11 يناير 2013)

ربنا يوفقك وتستطيع اكمال الموضوع سؤال هل تقوم بحل اسئلة حاليا ام لا.


----------



## حسام الحو (11 يناير 2013)

خالص الشكر والتقدير للجميع .
ربنا يوفقنا جميع لاستكمال هذا الكورس وأنا بحاول أخلصه سريعاحيث لدى بعض الوقت قبل الانشغال مرة أخرى فالله المستعان . 
الاخوه الافاضل الذين بدأوا المذاكرة بالنسبة لحل الاسئلة لامانع من البدء في حل أسئلة من خلال الاسئلة الواردة في الكتب خلف كل مرحلة مثلا كتاب الاستاذة ريتا توجد اسئلة خلف كل مرحلة نحلها ونراجع الاجابات وهكذا لكل كتاب متواجد عندك لاختبار مدى المذاكرة والفهم .
الاهم في هذه المرحلة أن تتعرف جيدا على عمليات PMP عدد 42 عملية ومدخلاتها وادواتها ومخرجاتهاوعلاقات العمليات بعضاه ببعض ومع الوقت ان شاء الله ستحفظها ، السؤال هنا يعنى أنا لو حفظت العمليات ومدخلاتها حأفتكرها في الامتحان وكل سؤال محتاج من 200 سؤال محتاج أقل من دقيقة ، الاجابة نعم لان مع المذاكرة والوقت ستجد نفسك حتى لو لم تتذكر بالضبط لكن ستختار ان شاء الله الاجابة الصحيحة في هذه الجزئية لانه سيتوفر لك الاحساس باقرب اجابة صحيحية .
المهم في هذه المرحلة ركز على المذاكرة والاستمتاع بالجانب العلمي وانسى الامتحان شوية لكن ذاكر بجد واختبر نفسك لكل عملية ذكرتها اكتب مدخلاتها وادواتها ومخرجاتها .
لاتذاكر بالعربي فقط ترجم اللى انت مش عارفه لكن المذاكرة بالانجليزى يعنى ماتحفظ معنى المشروع بالعربى لكن احفظ تعريفه بالانجليزي وهكذا . 
مازلنافي مرحلة التخطيط planning process group
بهذه المشاركة العمليات الخاصة بـ RISK فى مرحلة PLANNING 
ملف لطيف سنستمتع بالمعلومات الواردة فيه 
hussam Planning Process Group 3.ppsx download - 2shared


----------



## المورد العربى (12 يناير 2013)

ربنا يكرمك ويوسع رزقك يا بشمهندس حسام


----------



## حسام الحو (12 يناير 2013)

ربنا يوفق الجميع الى كل خير وسعادة .
مازلنافي مرحلة التخطيط planning process group
بهذه المشاركة العمليات الخاصة بـ Procurment فى مرحلة PLANNING 
وبذلك نكون قد انتهينا من عمليات مرحلة التخطيط Planning Process Group 
للسادةالمتابعين لناوالذين يذاكرون الان الكورس لا تترك جزئية فيما سبق الا وقد تكون قد استوعبتها وذكرتها جيدا وعرفت كل عملية ومدخلاتها وأدواتها وخرجاتها ، وتأثر المخرجات من عملية معينة على عملية أخرى .
مرحلة التخطيط هى أكبر المراحل ان شاء الله تذاكرها كويس جدا .
الامر الهام الاخر لازم تذاكر بتفكير ونظام pmp أى كما ندرسه الان ، انسى ما تطبقه في الواقع أو معلومات أخرى اذا كان مخالفا لـ PMP .
لا اريد الكلام الكثير فلنبدأ مع Procurment Management ادارة المشتريات . 
hussam Planning Process Group 4.ppsx download - 2shared


----------



## tarekms45 (12 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك يا باشمهندس حسام و ان شاء الله نراكم على خير و باذن الله ناوى ادخل الامتحان فى شهر فبراير و باذن الله تكون انهيت هذه المحاضرات قبلها


----------



## حسام الحو (12 يناير 2013)

أشكر جميع الاخوة المتابعين للموضوع وان شاء الله ربنا ييسر لنا الخير ، وأنا بحاول أن استكمل الموضوع سريعا .
احد الاخوة الافاضل طلب وضع الرابط 2 لمرحلة التخطيط مرة أخرى 
hussam Planning Process Group 2.pptx download - 2shared
نستكمل الموضوع :
ندخل الان مع مرحلة التنفيذ وهى ملف يتضمن جميع العمليات .
hussam Executing Process Group.ppsx download - 2shared


----------



## حسن جليلاتي (13 يناير 2013)

شكرا لك


----------



## حسام الحو (13 يناير 2013)

مرحلة المتابعة monitoring & controlling 
الملف الاول 
hussam Monitoring and Controlling Process Group.ppsx download - 2shared


----------



## حسام الحو (13 يناير 2013)

مرحلة المتابعة monitoring & controlling 
الملف االثاني
hussam Monitoring and Controlling Process Group1.ppsx download - 2shared


----------



## حسام الحو (13 يناير 2013)

أخر ملف بالمشاركة 
مرحلة CLOSING
hussam Closing Process Group.ppsx download - 2shared
بهذا الملف يكون قد اكتمل الكورس.
بعد المذاكرة مرة ومرتين وثلاثة يتم الاستعداد للاختبار بحل المسائل والاختبارات المشابهة لاختبار PMP ومن يريد مراجعة سريعة لبعض النصائح الهامة هناك مشاركة اخرى لى بعنوان نصائح للمتقدمين لامتحان PMP "اختفت مثل غيرها من المشاركات " بها نصائح جيدة 
اتمنى ان تكون هذا المشاركة ناجحة ، مع خالص التمنيات بالتوفيق للجميع وأرجو أن أسمع ان هذا المجهود قد اسهم ولو بالقليل في تعلم هذا العلم والمساعدة على اجتياز الاختبار .


----------



## تامر عبد الله (14 يناير 2013)

مجهود رائع مشكور علية جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## tarekms45 (14 يناير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا مجهود رائع


----------



## المورد العربى (15 يناير 2013)

ربنا يكرمك ويوسع رزقك


----------



## nofal (15 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أنس بن وليد (18 يناير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا مهندس حسام .. جارى التحميل


----------



## sayed anwar (20 يناير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا مهندس حسام​


----------



## حمزه سعد (20 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا و نفع بك


----------



## المحجوب توتي (21 يناير 2013)

مجهود ممتاز 
*جارى التحميل

*


----------



## sh sh (29 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا وعلمك ما ينفعك ونفعك بما علمك


----------



## شريييف (29 يناير 2013)

سعادة المهندس / حسام 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لا يسعنا الا ان نقول لسعادتكم جزاكم الله عنا وعن المسلمين خير الجزاء فمجهودكم الكريم لا يقدر بثمن وإنما حسابه عند الله ونسأل الله لكم الاخلاص في القول والعمل
وقد حاولت مرارا وتكرارا تحميل هذه الملفات القيمة ولكن هذا الموقع يزيد من الصعوبة صعوبة في التحميل وطول الانتظار فهلا ارشدتنا الي مكان اخر ولكم عظيم الاجر


----------



## احمد ناجى نجم (29 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء..بجد مجهود جبار


----------



## المورد العربى (5 فبراير 2013)

انا الحمد للة بدات اذاكر pmp من المذكرات بتاعت حضرتك وعملت جدول زمنى وان شاء اللة هدخل الامتحان قبل 31-7 بس انا ليا كذا استفسار 
1- ان شاء اللة لو ذكرت من هذا الشرح فقط ممكن اخش الامتحان من غير ما اقرا pmbok (انا كنت واخد دورة من ريتى اللى فى الزمالك ومدتها كانت 4 شهور) بس طبعا الواحد مش هيفنكر اى حاجة 
2- التسجيل على الموقع بياخد وقت كتير وبتنصحنى باية لما اسجل


----------



## حسام الحو (6 فبراير 2013)

خالص الشكر والتقدير للجميع .
بالنسبة لتحميل الملفات على موقع أخر ، لو يتكرم أحد من الاخوة الذين حملوا الملفات بتنزيلها مرة أخرى على موقع اخر .
الاخ الفاضل / المورد العربي 
ابدأ التسجيل من الان على الموقع online وحدد وقت الامتحان علشان تلزم نفسك وليكن في شهر 6.
الملفات والشرح يكفيك .
لازم تضع الفترة الاخيرة في برنامج المذاكرة لحل الامتحانات والاسئلة .
اجتهد في المذاكرة وشجع نفسك دائما وان شاء الله وبعون الله أنت قادر على اجتياز الامتحان .
وربنا يوفقك .


----------



## مهندس من الشمال (6 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## مهم (7 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
لك كل الشكر اخ حسام على هذا الموضوع والدروس الرائعة التي سوف تفيد الجميع باذن الله ,
عند استفسار بسيط لى البدء ومتابعة الدروس هل يتطلب اخذ دورة تعريفيية فى pmp من معهد معتمد بعد ذلك يتم المذاكرة من هذى الدروس لى الاستعداد لى الامتحان 
تحياتى لك


----------



## عدي نصيرات (7 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير 
سؤال هل دراسة هذه الدورة يعتبر مجدي حتى مع الاصدار الخامس


----------



## qusai-1980 (9 فبراير 2013)

Dear mr hussam :
How can i download the file ?????


----------



## محمد براك العتيبي (10 فبراير 2013)

شكرا م. حســـــــام الحو

ارجوا إضافة planQualty لان نهاية الملفات الخاصة ب plan لم يتم إدراج هذه العملية

مع اطيب الاماني ونتمنى أن يكون ذلك في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## حمزه سعد (11 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حسام الحو (11 فبراير 2013)

خالص التقدير للجميع
الملف الخاص بـ Quality Plan 
hussam Planning Process Group 1.ppsx download - 2shared
اسف سقط سهوا
هذا الشرح خاص بالاصدار الرابع ويحتاج الى تعديل بعض الاجزاء ليتوافق مع الاصدار الخامس الجديد الذي سيبدأ في أول اغسطس .
الدورة من مركز معتمدلانها شرط التقدم للاختبار .
مع خالص التوفيق والدعاء للجميع


----------



## محمد براك العتيبي (12 فبراير 2013)

شكر م. حسام على الإضافة

ونتمنى أن يستفد من هذا العمل الجبار حقيقة جميع اعضاء المنتدى

وتقبل تحياتي


----------



## حسام الحو (27 فبراير 2013)

خالص الشكر لجميع الزملاء.
واذا أمكن من السادة مشرفى المنتدى تثبيت الموضوع ليستفيد منه أكبر قدر من المهندسين ، مع طلب من السادة مشرفى المنتدى بعمل تقييم و تثبيت لموضوعات هامة اخرى للزملاء للاسف غابت واختفت وسط الموضوعات حيث نحتاج الى تحديث للموضوعات المثبته منذ فترة كبيرة .


----------



## البرنس رامى (28 فبراير 2013)

مجهود عظيم بارك الله فيكم


----------



## رضا فايد (2 مارس 2013)

شرح رائع شكرا مهندس حسام


----------



## مهندس من الشمال (8 مارس 2013)

ما شاء الله


----------



## moh_a_eid (9 مارس 2013)

الله يجزاك خير اخوووي الكريم


----------



## patmannn (9 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا ونفعك بما عملت ووجدت بركة ما قدمت بأهلك ومالك


----------



## ايمن حسين (10 مارس 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد عبد الغنى (18 مارس 2013)

مشكووووووووور


----------



## محمد براك العتيبي (18 مارس 2013)

شكرا للجميع


----------



## the pump (18 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير ياأخي الكريم


----------



## wahed2012 (18 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم بارك الله في علي المجهود الكبير و شكري الي اعضاء المنتدي الكريم علي جهودهم في نشر المعرفة و انني استفدت منهم كثيرا و بفضل الله تعالي اشتركت في دورة البي ام بي 
و الان سوف ادكر و يهمني حاليا اكتسب المعرفة الجيدة و الخبرة و بعدها الدخول في الامتحان و لكن ايضا دارسة دورة PMD PRO1 4 NGOs و هي مفيدة جدا ادارة المشاريع الغير ربحية
للمنظمات الغير حكومية و انني اري انها مفيدة جدا لمن يرغب في دارسة الب ام بي حيث تعطي اساسيات لادارة المشاريع عليه لمن يرغب في مشاركتي في المعرفة فانا علي استعداد لنشر علي صفحة المنتدي
ادا سمحت ادارة المنتدي بدلك و اتمني ان اسهم في المنتدي لانني استفدت منه و تحياتي اليكم
اخيكم عبد الواحد عيسي من ليبيا


----------



## Hany Ahmed Omar (23 مارس 2013)

شكرا *بشمهندس حسام* على هذه المعلومات القيمة والشرح الرائع
وربنا يجازيك خير


----------



## hosam ali (3 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## aaaaaa022000 (3 أبريل 2013)

شكرًا على الموضوع.


----------



## Eng.ahmdsamir (4 أبريل 2013)

*During the last month I read your material twice Rita book once besides I solved Rita book questions , all fast track 6&7 questions (nearly 3000 question ) and 4 PMstduy (800 Question )tests with average 143 correct question out of 175 and I passed my exam yesterday with *
*Initiation Moderately Proficient,*
* Planning Proficient,*
* Executing Moderately Proficient *
*, Monitoring and controlling Proficient *
*, Closing Proficient *
*...total = Pass*
*Your material was the reason behind my success it explains many areas in PMI methodology better than rita book .*
*

At the end I would like to thank you for your great effort
*
*Eng. Ahmed Samir
*
*Qata**r*​


----------



## محمد براك العتيبي (6 أبريل 2013)

نأمل من الادارة تثبيت الموضوع

لان فعلا يستحق التثبيت لما يحتوية المشاركة من مادة علمية ثمينة ولكي يستفيد منه أكبر عدد ممكن من الاعضاء ويعود بالنفع لهم ولحياتهم العملية.


وشكرا للجميع


----------



## arch_hamada (15 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير ياأخي الكريم


----------



## فائز ابوزيد (16 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## gorgoniser (16 أبريل 2013)

شكرا علي هذا الموضوع الهام و المفيد:20:


----------



## باسم مدحت (31 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير​


----------



## خالد الأزهري (5 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم
جزاكم الله خيرا مهندس حسام ....موضوع يستحق التثبيت فعلا
الاخوة مشرفي قسم الادارة ....اذا لم تثبتوه عندكم فساخذ نسخة واثبتها في قسم الهندسة المدنية d:


----------



## علاء عبدالحليم (6 يونيو 2013)

جميع الملفات على رابط واحد من رفعى 
http://www.gulfup.com/?HGuVfL​


----------



## ADD (8 يونيو 2013)

بارك الله فيك و جعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Omar.ie (19 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا على هذا المجهود الرائع في تبسيط ماده البي ام بي للمقدمين على الامتحان و نفعنا فيه في الدنيا والاخره


----------



## somaiaoraby (19 يونيو 2013)

شكرا للافاده


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (20 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا لما تقدمه لنا من علم لقد استفدت من جميع ملفاتك التى كنت تقدمها لنا فى هذا المنتدى العظيم وخاصه تعليم برنامج البريمافييرا الذى لولا ملفاتك القيمه ماكنت تعلمت هذا البرنامج واصبحت مهندسا للتخطيط بشركتى ومسؤل عن تكاليف المشروع 
جعل الله كل علم تعلمته على يديك فى ميزان حسناتك.


----------



## seesehs (20 يونيو 2013)

أكرمك الله يا باشمهندس


----------



## miemam (23 يونيو 2013)

مهندس حسام مشكور جدا على المجهود الرائع دا ولكن ليا سؤال ...............انا لسا واخد القرار ببدء المذاكرة وتجهيز الماتريال الخاصة ب pmp وشفت البوست بتاعك اللى بتقول فيه (دخول الامتحان وذلك قبل يوليو 2013 لان بعد ذلك سيبدأ العمل بالاصدار الخامس وهذه المدة كافية جدا للمذاكرة والنجاح ان شاء الله ) كنت عايز اعرف هيبقى فيه فرق كبير بين الاصدار الرابع والاصدار الخامس يعنى ابتدى مذاكرة ولا استنى معلش طولت عليك.


----------



## حسام الحو (23 يونيو 2013)

الاخ الفاضل مهندس mieman
ابدأ مذاكرة على الاصدار الجديد الخامس لأن الوقت المتبقيى قد يكون فيه نسبة risk كبيرة للانتهاء من المذاكرة ودخول الامتحان ، في رأى الفروق ليست كبيرة بين الاصدارين ، مع خالص التمنيات بالتوفيق ..


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (26 يونيو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## AHMAD-1976 (29 يونيو 2013)

مجهود رائع مشكور علية جزاك الله خيرا​
​


----------



## Eng.Mohd Azeem (4 يوليو 2013)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
جزاك الله خيراً على هذا المجهود، أنا أنوي إن شاء الله أن أحصل على هذه الشهادة و أعلم أن الإصدار الخامس بدأ ولي سؤال هل الإصدار الخامس تعديل تام للمادة العلمية أم أنه مجرد إضافة للباب العاشر


----------



## بندر بن علي (22 يوليو 2013)

ربنا يوفقك اخوي حسام


----------



## islam02 (1 أكتوبر 2013)

اخي العزيز المهندس / حسام 

شاكر لمجهودك العظيم هذا و قد استطعت تنزيل جزء introduction , و لكن للأسف لم استطع تنزيل باقي شرح الأجزاء حيث تظهر رسالة بأن الرابط اصبح غير متاح لذا اكون شاكرا لو تم التحميل علي رابط جديد و اسأل الله ان يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## mriad1974 (15 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرا جزيلا على المجهود الكبير والرائع .


----------



## abo_renad2 (23 نوفمبر 2013)

الروابط لاتعمل بارك الله فيك


----------



## gamalredwing (24 نوفمبر 2013)

thank u


----------



## moha.saeed11 (25 نوفمبر 2013)

جميع الملفات رفعها احدالزملاء غلى الرابط التالى
http://www.gulfup.com/?HGuVfL


----------



## برونزيي (25 نوفمبر 2013)

*مجهود رائع والله بشمهندس حسام *


----------



## مهندس عمور (30 نوفمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ربنا يكرمك ويوسع رزقك يا مهندس حسام وشكرا على المجهود الرائع
عندي مشكله صغيره لقد قمت بتحميل HUSSAM PMP.ppsx download - 2shared ولكن باقي المحاضرات غير موجوده على الرابط ارجو لو تكرمت إعادة رفعها مره اخرى على نفس الموقع او على ميديا فاير او 4 share ولك مني خالص التحيه والشكر والتقدير مهندس عمرو


----------



## amm70 (24 فبراير 2014)

شكرا علي الموضوع والملفات الهامه والرائعه


----------



## ashrafemara (25 فبراير 2014)

اللهم يجعل مجهودك هذا في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## باسل يس (31 مارس 2014)

good job


----------



## nizar151 (1 أبريل 2014)

اين البسوورد؟


----------



## smasem66 (2 مايو 2014)

مجهود كبير جدا وربنا يوفقك للخير

لكن جميع الملفات لا يمكن تحميلها لانتهاء صلاحيتها على موقع الرفع ما عدا اول ملف فقط امكنني تحميله والباقي تعذر

نرجو اعاده تحميل الملفات للاستفاده من هذا المجهود


----------



## aazz111 (20 مايو 2015)

http://www.gulfup.com/?HGuVfL
الربط لايعمل برجاء رفعه مره اخرى


----------



## aazz111 (23 مايو 2015)

http://www.gulfup.com/?HGuVfL
الربط لايعمل برجاء رفعه مره اخرى


----------



## مهندس126 (24 مايو 2015)

امل تحديث الرابط لان الملفات غير موجوده


----------

